# A question for LNAPE...Prelief



## lcaine (Mar 5, 2002)

Hi Linda...In the "Diarrhea" Topic, some one brought up Prelief as an over the counter solution for the D's... Seems all it is is calcium and phosphorus...But is this calcium as efficient as Caltrate?Has anyone else tried this that you know?Thank you.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have never looked at the product and my guess if it is calcium carbonate you might as well take that because it is most likely more cost effective and if it is working for you do not change things thinking you would do better.I hope you are well.Linda


----------

